# 10.1 for download



## DCD (Sep 18, 2001)

Hi There,

I have just been told from apple that 10.1 might be available for download.
They quoted a massive 650mb....but that is not too much for those using terminal connections(especially from the apple server...maybe 20-30 minutes)

Good news I suppose


----------



## comgil (Sep 19, 2001)

When it will be available, I hope people would make copies of this and put it on the "common networks", so that everyone could access to the update and it would free some load on the Apple servers.

I have access to a T1 connection, so if I get the update, I will upload it to a server near me


----------



## DCD (Sep 19, 2001)

Should be next Monday or Tuesday but who knows for sure??  I mean the Paris show was cancelled and that is said to have some repercussions on the actual date of release...

...as always we just have to wait abd see!! 

The apple servers better be working properly on the day of release as heavy traffic is bound to happen....lets pray they actually do make a download version.


----------



## Cardo (Sep 19, 2001)

If it is available for download, wouldn't Apple just use the Akamai network?  It has done during all the keynote streams, and that's a massive use of bandwidth.  If they use the Akamai network, everyone would have a speedy download and the Apple servers wouldn't be clogged.

Just my two bits


----------



## IslandJordan (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm really thinking it's not going to be available for download. Apple won't get their $20 if we download it - because as well at know, that's not all shipping costs.

Jordan
----------
500mhz Dual USB iBook
Running Mac OS X 10.1 5G59 - and freakin' loving it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2001)

well....
people worked to make this upgrade...it jsut didnt materialize  thus people need to get paid


----------



## IslandJordan (Sep 19, 2001)

I agree that the programmers must be paid, but I also think that OS X was somewhat of an unfinished project. Therefore, 10.1 fixes its shortcomings and should be free to those of us who put up with OS X. However, anything after 10.1 (since it seems it can be run as my primary OS), should have a charge attached to it.

Jordan
--------
500mhz Dual USB iBook
Running Mac OS X 10.1 5G59 - and freakin' loving it!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2001)

Well nothing is really ever finished.
Everything can be just a little bit better


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2001)

The most widely drunk lager/beer in the UK is Stella Artois from belgium and I think that its about as close to perfect as you can get


----------



## kemck (Sep 19, 2001)

If someone waits until after 10.1 is released commerically to purchase it, it will cost the same $129 as we all paid for 10.0.

But because we "early adpoters" paid $129 for 10.0 we get to pay an additional $20 for shipping and handling ( at that price is being hand delivered by someone in a tux?????)

So we get to pay $149 for the same thing "late adopters are paying $129 ?


MMMMMM anyone at Apple ever hear of teh Robertson / Pattmen law concerning fair and equal trade ?


----------



## sfish (Sep 19, 2001)

I can imagine the response will be that our initial investment allowed us to use the OS up to this point.  I would agree with you, however, that the upgrade should not necessarily cost early adopters of Mac OS X. 

Apple should show off how well their CD burners work by loading up each Mac on display at all resellers with the 10.1 upgrade and let users come in with blank CDs to burn their own copies.  Imagine the Apple section of a Fry's or CompUSA filled with buzzing, ethusiastic Mac users actually USING the machines.  Talk about outstanding store presence.


----------



## DCD (Sep 19, 2001)

I agree we Mac freaks should get it free....but the thing is that I want it so bad and ASAP that I'm willing to shell out the shipping charges if needed.

I still pray they put it up for download


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2001)

Well weather apple likes it or not I bet it will be on a lot of hotline and caraccho servers lol


----------



## nobody (Sep 19, 2001)

I kinda want a download option too, but the more I think about it the more a CD sounds like a good idea. Not paying for it, but just having it.

I read some rumors that there would be two CDs shipped wit hthe 10.1 update. One would have the OS, and be bootable which I think is cool, and the other will be filled with apps, demos, and stuff. I also like that!

Plus the download option seems pretty unfeasable for most people, and too expensive for Apple. Maybe in stores the upgrade will be cheaper!?!


----------



## tismey (Sep 19, 2001)

There's a rumour on Mac OS Rumours that those of you stateside will be able to get it burned in an Apple store for free if you supply yer own CD. Sounds plausible?


----------



## nobody (Sep 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *There's a rumour on Mac OS Rumours that those of you stateside will be able to get it burned in an Apple store for free if you supply yer own CD. Sounds plausible? *



Sounds less than plausible to me, because they wouldn't be able to make a bootable image, and why would they offer a free burned one alongside the packaged version that will probably cost something?


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 19, 2001)

They will not allow just anyone to come in to the Apple Store and burn the CDs.  How would the employees know that you actually purchased the software if they give you free access to copy it?  It is more likely that they will have a counter with pre-burned, or mass-produced CDs that we trade for the coupon that came with OSX.  Even if the CDs are pre-burned, and they charge you $2 (one for each CD), that is nothing.  I am going to pay more in gas to get to the store than that.


----------



## mattyb77 (Sep 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by knighthawk _
> *They will not allow just anyone to come in to the Apple Store and burn the CDs.  How would the employees know that you actually purchased the software if they give you free access to copy it?  It is more likely that they will have a counter with pre-burned, or mass-produced CDs that we trade for the coupon that came with OSX.  Even if the CDs are pre-burned, and they charge you $2 (one for each CD), that is nothing.  I am going to pay more in gas to get to the store than that. *


  I doubt that they'll be burning full copies of OS X 10.1, but rather a CD that allows you to upgrade the version you already have installed.  Full release copies of 10.1 <i>in the box</i> will be available at the same time or soon thereafter.

None-the-less, being charged $20 for an upgrade CD isn't all that big of deal, if you ask me.  Microsoft has done this with service packs to Windows NT and Windows 2000, but they've always made them available for download.

I hope that it is available for download, personally, but I can imagine how difficult it will be to get during the few days following the release.

Also, I suspect that many Hotline and Carracho servers will have images available that you can burn.

Lastly, since this is such a huge upgrade, I would <b>want</b> to have it on CD in some fashion.  I would hate to have to download it every time I had to reinstall my OS.


----------



## AlanCE (Sep 19, 2001)

I've read, on several reputable mac news sites over the past few days (maccentral for one), that apple is making the 10.1 upgrade available for free at its stores and dealers. There are varying opinions as to which dealers will be included. Has this bit of news been debunked and I missed it?
Apple should probably only charge $10 for the update (they do have to burn, box, print, and ship it), but nobody should be getting it delivered from apple for free, that's too much to ask. But if apple makes it so we can hoof it down to a dealer and can get it there for free, nobody should have anything to complain about.


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 19, 2001)

Most of the Mac OS Updates (8.5.1, 9.0.4, 9.1, 9.2.1; as far back as I can go ) have been available for Download and on a CD. Lets hope 10.1 is the same!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanCE (Sep 19, 2001)

last i heard it will be 2 CDs worth of files, i doubt it will be posted by apple for download.


----------



## sfish (Sep 19, 2001)

Next week is most likely the general time frame, but does anyone know what <b>day</B> the upgrade is likely to be released?


----------



## John Melby (Sep 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AlanCE _
> *. . . but if apple makes it so we can hoof it down to a dealer and can get it there for free, nobody should have anything to complain about. *


. . . unless somebody lives 150 miles away from the nearest Apple store!


----------



## WoLF (Sep 19, 2001)

it better be a  Download

Im on T1!

by the way i live exactly 150 miles away from the dallas, TX apple store

but my dad will get the cd in the mail no matter what, considering he's an apple reseller and authorized repairer
guess what we just got to repair today: an all-in-one beige Macintosh G3

Tiiiight!  (problem: monitor is going bad )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2001)

my dept had one of those....

have I mentioned how much I hate all-in-one computers ? 

I got g59 today but its sitting on my work computer till I pull it out tomorrow.  Was too tired to do it today 


look forward to testing it 


Admiral


----------



## DCD (Sep 19, 2001)

All is good for you folks over in the states...but over here in Japan there ain't no Apple stores to run to 

Lets hope there will be a download too...anything else would be too much of a hassle for most people not in the US


----------



## WoLF (Sep 19, 2001)

im just speaking of the looks of the all-in-one beige g3

it was pretty cool-for its age 

i do have 59 now, tested and stuff. Lotsa members on my server have downloaded it and are using it now. I love it how the members get to downloading once i get new stuff. Now I'm just waiting on 5G64 GM to be upped there


----------

